# Modifier le fond d'écran



## i.catch (16 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour je voudrais modifier le fond d'écran mais dans préférences système on ne me propose qu'un choix limité de couleurs déprimantes. Puis-je accéder à la grande roue des couleurs pour choisir ma couleur moi-même ? Si oui, comment ? merci.


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2006)

Salut, je ne connais pas de m&#233;thode simple mais celle ci devrait fonctionner.

Les diff&#233;rentes couleurs unies propos&#233;es sont stock&#233;es dans :
Ton_disque_dur/Biblioth&#232;que/Desktop Pictures/Solid Colors/

Il s'agit en fait d'images de 128 x 128 pixels de c&#244;t&#233; au format png.

Donc, cr&#233;e une image semblable avec la couleur de ton choix et copie la dans ce dossier. Elle appara&#238;tra alors dans la liste des couleurs accessibles.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Septembre 2006)

En fait, il y a un peu de tout comme dimensions :

128x128, 320x320, 1024x768, 1280x1024, 1594x1024, 1600x1024.

Apparemment, d'après ce que je viens d'essayer, 128x128 c'est pour créer une couleur unie.

Et les autres formats pour une couleur "travaillée".

J'ai bon starmac ?


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> J'ai bon starmac ?


Honnêtement, je viens de me poser la question de la couleur en voyant cette question.
Et j'ai jeté un oeil uniquement sur les Solid Colors.
Pour les autres, en effet, je pense qu'elles sont accessibles sous différentes tailles pour s'adapter aux différents écrans..

Personnellement, je suis adepte du gris le plus sobre.

Sauf pour cet été où j'ai choisi un beau fond barbecue  chez www.bouledegomme.com


----------



## i.catch (16 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Salut, je ne connais pas de méthode simple mais celle ci devrait fonctionner.
> 
> Les différentes couleurs unies proposées sont stockées dans :
> Ton_disque_dur/Bibliothèque/Desktop Pictures/Solid Colors/
> ...





je comprends bien. mais comment je crée une image unie ?


----------



## tremendus (16 Septembre 2006)

éh bien si tu as photoshop ou soft dans le genre,
tu créer une image au format 128 pix x 128 pix
que tu remplis avec la couleur désirée (voir une petite texture)
puis enregistrer sous (format png que tu trouves dans "enregistrer pour le web,
pomme alt shift S) et tu insères ensuite cette image dans le dossier de tes
fonds d'écran. Puis ensuite tu vas la chercher pour la mettre en place.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> ...Sauf pour cet été où j'ai choisi un beau fond barbecue  chez www.bouledegomme.com



Couleur reposante aussi...

...et dessin excellent !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Septembre 2006)

i.catch a dit:


> je comprends bien. mais comment je crée une image unie ?



Pour le début, si tu ne connais pas bien Photoshop (et si tu connais, tant mieux  )

Quand Photoshop est ouvert : 
1 - "Pomme N" (nouveau fichier)
2 - Largeur : 128 pixels/Hauteur 128 pixels - Couleurs : RVB ou CMJN > "OK"
3 - Ensuite "Pomme A" puis "majuscule F5"
4 - Dans la case "remplir" tu as "Avec" > tu choisis "Couleur..." > qui t'ouvre une dernière fenêtre où tu choisis la couleur que tu veux.

Et après, comme l'explique tremendus, "enregistrer sous", etc.


----------



## tremendus (16 Septembre 2006)

Yes, mais juste un truc :

couleur RVB puisqu'on fonctionne là sur écran, CMJN c'est pour l'impression
et la quatrième couche ne servirai qu'à alourdir d'une couche supplémentaire le poid.

Pour à la limite moins te casser la tête tu ouvres un de tes paterns (carré fond d'écran)
sur photoshop et tu le renommes par la suite comme ça tu as déjà ton format et ton RVB.


----------



## gazobu (16 Septembre 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> 2 - Largeur : 128 pixels/Hauteur 128 pixels


pourquoi 128x128 ? 1x1 marche très bien !
[128 c'est pour les icones ... entre autre]


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2006)

128 x 128 parce que c'est ainsi que les fichiers fournis par apple sont faits.
Et pour un aper&#231;u, c'est peut &#234;tre plus parlant aussi... non ?


----------



## gazobu (16 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> ...Et pour un aperçu, c'est peut être plus parlant aussi... non ?


sûr qu'au niveau de l'aperçu 1x1 c'est pour le moins limite 
j'utilise des dégradés de 1x1200 et ça sort nickel [là aussi pas d'aperçu]
Voir la pièce jointe 11953


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2006)

et puis 128x128 ou 1x1 occupent le m&#234;me espace 4ko. Alors pourquoi se g&#233;ner ?


----------



## gazobu (16 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> et puis 128x128 ou 1x1 occupent le même espace 4ko. Alors pourquoi se géner ?


bien sûr, et de toute façon ça ne change pas grand chose au niveau de la taille du cache d'affichage, mais là où il est interessant de n'avoir qu'un pixel c'est pour les dégradés sur toute la hauteur ou toute la largeur, surtout si on bosse sur plusieurs grands écrans.


----------

